# Another cancled waterfowl survey



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

2021 Waterfowl Breeding Population and Habitat Survey Cancelled - Delta Waterfowl


For the second straight year, safety concerns over Covid-19 have forced cancellation of the annual Waterfowl Breeding Population and Habitat Survey.




deltawaterfowl.org





Im afraid at the federal level they are also hiding declining numbers not to jeopardize revenue.


I would expect a big change in the 21-22 waterfowl season


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Sad......With all the supposedly great advancements they have made one would think two guys in an airplane wouldn't be a problem


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Nah...my goverment would never do anything like that!!


----------

